

Watch as American states change over 200 years(timelapse map) - dannystar
https://transferwise.com/blog/2014-03/watch-as-american-states-change-over-200-years-timelapse-map/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=content&utm_campaign=usa_map

======
jc636
Such an interesting video of how America has changed. Amazing stuff!

